
SoundCloud’s free “auto-mastering” audio tool is more of an auto-turd - Jerry2
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/05/soundclouds-free-auto-mastering-audio-tool-is-more-of-an-auto-turd/
======
bradhe
My gut reaction is to doubt their ability to capture the nuance that goes in
to mastering when you account for the intricacies of recording,
instrumentation, style, etc. But, if you're dealing strictly with synths or
something then perhaps this is possible to a degree? Even then a certain
amount of the process is just taste.

